# What Collectible Camera...



## Mitica100 (Mar 27, 2007)

...do you dream of owning some day?

I'll start:

LeCoultre's Compass Camera


----------



## Steph (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't collect cameras. However, I would like to own and *use* cameras that I consider to be collectible (but I am not sure the4y qualify as being collectible). Here is a short list anyway:

- Leica M6 or M7
- Any 8x10 wood and brass camera by the Gandolfi brothers
- Hasselblad 500CM
- Hasselblad SWC (with 38mm Biogon lens)


----------



## panocho (Mar 29, 2007)

i'd love to have a leica m series (m4 or m5 would be perfect) in my hands. to use it (and a lot), no doubt. but the camera definitely deserves being considered a collectible, doesn't it? ... a collectible in your hands and ready to shoot! two pleasures in one!


----------



## montresor (Mar 30, 2007)

Wish list: Graflex Graphic View II, Super Speed Graphic, Graflex Crown View (rare wooden field camera), Graflex RB Super D (last model from late 1940s/early 1950s).

Not so extravagant: An olive-green Werra I in good working condition.

Dream on, dude: Any camera owned/used by Walker Evans or Berenice Abbott.


----------



## terri (Mar 30, 2007)

mmm, I can't say I dream about it, but I would love the chance to run several rolls through a Leica M series. How itchy I would become to own one afterwards remains to be seen.  

I have an itch to get into LF, and those gorgeous, lightweight Tachihara 4x5's have been calling me for the last year or so.....I want that big fat negative to play with.... 

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/tachihara.htm


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 31, 2007)

Terri, on that note I wouldn't mind a Toyo field camera. Although the Tachiharas are great. I'd also love a Shen Hao 4x5.


----------



## blackdoglab (Apr 4, 2007)

My needs are simple, I want them all.  Actually I really want a FED 5


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 4, 2007)

wow that LeCoultre's Compass camera looks amazing.

It would be the perfect military camera (of course the color would have to change).


----------

